# GMail Hacks & Tips.



## anandk (Jan 1, 2007)

"With the large amount of space it offers, and the amazing features the possibilities are endless. The filter feature is easily the best feature of GMail. You can use it for its purpose - to filter spam and other unwanted emails. Or use it in some unique ways such as bookmarking, and storing recipes.* Here are some nifty hacks/tips that allow you to get the most out of your GMail account*..."

GMail based blog
Encrypt all GMail traffic 
Make a GMail partition 
Linux on GMail 
gDisk for Macintosh
_and more..._

click GMail Hacks/Tips for details.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice link .. thanx


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jan 9, 2007)

I can;t download the gmail drive shell extension. can anybody help?


----------



## cooldev007 (Jan 11, 2007)

Just Finf it on Digit Archive.

Thanks for the post Anand!


----------



## sensationalboy (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks anand


----------



## delivi (Jan 20, 2007)

nice and very inforamtive thanx for sharing


----------



## hittheswitch (Jan 21, 2007)

Great post man....was lookin out for this


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think its ur website..@anandk.
gud work dude.


----------



## bhunnu16 (Jan 21, 2007)

thnx a lot friend..


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jan 21, 2007)

Some tips seem to b useful!


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 11, 2007)

in gspace wat is the max. size of file that can be stored in it......i have tried once to store a video of size 70mb.....but it got splitted in many parts .....


----------



## luckypayal (Mar 14, 2007)

hey try this 1 

*jimbojw.com/wiki/index.php?title=GTalk_Emoticons


----------

